# perfect comportment



## Brian King (May 26, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ttzIllL6Tu8


A short clip from a fellow in the Ukraine I believe. There are some great aspects of his work that is easy to see and call attention to. His comportment throughout the movement is very calm and accepting. He is not making faces at the struggle but is moving through the movements very calmly. His comportment makes it look almost effortless. His body is lithe, the movement is clean, a great demonstration of functional strength. Watch it thru to the end. Very inspirational. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## seasoned (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, Brian.
We, are only bound by the limitations we place on ourself. Great share..........


----------



## DennisBreene (May 27, 2013)

Thank you! I was also impressed by the "unimpressive" physique.  A clear demonstration that strength does not require massive muscle development.


----------

